# Best PG in the nation.



## GoatZ71 (Nov 30, 2002)

I want to know who yall think is the best point guard in the nation. So far from what ive seen I think its a toss up between t.j. ford from texas and felton from UNC they have played the most solid so far in this young season. What do yall think???


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

TJ Ford.......and then Maurice Williams from Alabama.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I would put like Ford, then Williams of Bama, then Hinrich. Felton is good, but not top 5.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

1.Ford
2.Bell
3.Hinrich
4.Williams
5.Hill

those are the best PG's right now


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Andre Barrett from Seton Hall. After he destroys TJ Ford today you will know.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

luke ridnour
kirk hinrich
chris duhon
jason gardner
t.j. ford
young guys like felton have to prove themselves over time.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

To me it is a toss up betweeen Ford and Duhon. They each excell in their own areas.

But if i had top pick then i would go with Ford


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Ford's obviously the best point in the country right now, but Hinrich's overrated. He's a great shooter, but he barely ever plays point, so how can he be called the best in the country?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>moTIGS</b>!
> Ford's obviously the best point in the country right now, but Hinrich's overrated. He's a great shooter, but he barely ever plays point, so how can he be called the best in the country?


didnt expect an unbiased post from a tiger fan.you are right hinrich has been playing a lot of combo,if miles keeps stinking it up the way he has that could change.hinrich will be a lottery pick so forget the overrated stuff.he hurt his back against unc and his play has suffered a bit.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

None of the Jayhawks are playing like they're supposedly capable of this year. I know they haven't played a whole lot of games, but it's obvious that Hinrich and Collison benefitted greatly from Gooden drawing the defense towards him on the inside and Boschee drawing them to him on the outside. It opened a lot of things up for those two. I never said he wasn't any good, but he's obviously not the 3rd best point in the country. Ford, Duhon and Williams are all better point guards, and maybe Ridnour and some others.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*He's a great shooter, but he barely ever plays point, so how can he be called the best in the country?*
Exactly. People still call Hollis Price a PG too, and he hasn't played it in 2 years, except for maybe a few plays here and there last year....


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hello, HILL!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Yes he plays the 2 spot. However, from a KU fan, I still think he runs the offense. For a PG, you have to run the offense. Miles is the PG in the lineup, but Hinrich is the one who runs the offense. Yes Miles is playing, well..... and Hinrich has been taking more of the PG spot until Miles stop making some very stupid passes. I heard Dick Vitale said he could be the next Vaughn at Kansas. Yes I see that, but Dickey failed to see that Vaughn was a better player at this point of his KU career than Miles.

Motigs, I think you are right about the Boschee/Gooden thing. I think KU misses Boschee more than Gooden right now. I think we miss Gooden too, but not as much as we miss Boschee. KU needs a three point threat, and no one is steping up besides Hinrich.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

I just think Gooden and Boschee made those two look a little better than they are. Not that they aren't great players, they're just not quite as good as people thought. And I don't think right now that KU has the best starting five in the country, not until Miles starts playing that is. But don't be surprised to see him have a very similar season to Wesley Stokes last year at Missouri. I haven't seen Miles yet this year, but it sounds like the things he's doing wrong are exactly what Stokes was doing. And for the record, I think Stokes is a much, much better player than people think right now, and next season when he's eligible at San Diego State he'll turn some heads. Quin just had too short of a leash on him and wouldn't let him freelance, which he does best.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mduke</b>!
> *He's a great shooter, but he barely ever plays point, so how can he be called the best in the country?*
> Exactly. People still call Hollis Price a PG too, and he hasn't played it in 2 years, except for maybe a few plays here and there last year....



he will play the pt in the pros,whatever you guys think of him is fine, he will be a top ten pick.the next steve nash.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>moTIGS</b>!
> I just think Gooden and Boschee made those two look a little better than they are. Not that they aren't great players, they're just not quite as good as people thought. And I don't think right now that KU has the best starting five in the country, not until Miles starts playing that is. But don't be surprised to see him have a very similar season to Wesley Stokes last year at Missouri. I haven't seen Miles yet this year, but it sounds like the things he's doing wrong are exactly what Stokes was doing. And for the record, I think Stokes is a much, much better player than people think right now, and next season when he's eligible at San Diego State he'll turn some heads. Quin just had too short of a leash on him and wouldn't let him freelance, which he does best.


gooden obviously makes everyone around him better,hey,hinrich has been hurt(back)and collison overrated?every mock in existance has him dropping to the 15 range in the draft.to me he has actually shown some range and displayed that he can face the basket.the problem so far with ku,besides hinrichs back, has been the fact that miles and simien have been outplayed.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Hello, HILL!


Hill = Shooting Guard


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hill = Starts at PG, where did you get the SG info?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

I find the number of people that left Duhon of the list alarming. I find the fact that nobody mentioned Chris Thomas even more alarming.

There is no way Chris Hill is a top 5 pg right now. I would take Duhon or Thomas over him ANY day.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Okay, but give Hill his props, he is one of four Sophmores to be considered for the Wooden award. Hill, Ford, etc. give him some kind of credit, he has a future ahead of him.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Okay, but give Hill his props, he is one of four Sophmores to be considered for the Wooden award. Hill, Ford, etc. give him some kind of credit, he has a future ahead of him.


I'm not saying he isn't a good player. I'm just saying I'm not ready to say he's a top 5 point guard yet.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Would you call him a 6, 7, or 8 PG? I would.


----------



## illiniguy (Jul 24, 2002)

Not to trash on Chris Hill, he is a solid-better than average point guard, but right now there are a bunch of guys I would take over him. Maybe he'll prove me wrong.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Yes he will!


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Would you call him a 6, 7, or 8 PG? I would.


Not even close. He's good at what he does, (solid D, good set shooting from the outside) but he's never going to be a standout. He's not even the best PG in the Big Ten

Tom Coverdale, Indiana
Bradon Watkins, Penn State
Dee Brown, Illinois
Devin Harris, Wisconsin

Are all better than Hill. Freshmen like Jeff Horner, Daniel Horton, and Marshall Strickland will catch up with Hill quick. 

After watching the Villanova game it seems that MSU has steady guards, but they don't really have a guy who can make things happen. Mediocre guard play is MSU's biggest problem right now.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> Not even close. He's good at what he does, (solid D, good set shooting from the outside) but he's never going to be a standout. He's not even the best PG in the Big Ten
> ...


Tom Coverdale is probably the most underrated player in the country, let alone point guard.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> what about................ BRANDIN KNIGHT!!!!!!


good point, what about him?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> what about................ BRANDIN KNIGHT!!!!!!


I think he's a great player....but I just think Ford and Williams are better. I'd probably put Knight #3, Duhon #4......


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> good point, what about him?


He is a better PG than Hinrich, that's what.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> He is a better PG than Hinrich, that's what.




wow that is funny!:jump:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Chris Thomas is the best PG , hands down.


----------



## LionsFan01 (Aug 7, 2002)

Umm....There's this one kid who plays for Maryland who led the NCAA in assists last season and will carry his team deep into the NCAA tournament. Steve Blake. Sure he looks like a walking twig but you gotta give the kid some love. Who setup Dixon and Baxter last season, oh yeah Steve Blake.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

*Update on Top PGs*



> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> How about Marcus Banks?


link to current nbadraft.net Mock draft
He is ranked #5 or #6 depending on what you think of Wrenn. Some on this site have argued he is a PG.
4. Reece Gaines 6-6 185 PG/SG Louisville Sr
8. Kirk Hinrich 6-3 185 PG Kansas Sr
10. Luke Ridnour 6-2 165 PG Oregon Jr
11. Mo Williams 6-1 185 PG Alabama So
21. Doug Wrenn 6-8 220 SF Washington Jr (some think he is a PG)
22. Marcus Banks 6-2 200 PG UNLV Sr
25. Troy Bell 6-1 183 PG Boston College Sr
30. Brandin Knight 6-0 183 PG Pittsburgh Sr
33. Derrick Zimmerman 6-2 190 PG Mississippi St. Sr
34. Marcus Hatten 6-1 185 PG St John's Sr
36. Steve Blake 6-3 175 PG Maryland Sr
51. Hollis Price 6-1 170 PG Oklahoma Sr
52. Jason Gardner 5-10 181 PG Arizona Sr
55. Bernard King 6-5 195 PG/SG Texas A&M Sr


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LionsFan01</b>!
> Umm....There's this one kid who plays for Maryland who led the NCAA in assists last season and will carry his team deep into the NCAA tournament. Steve Blake. Sure he looks like a walking twig but you gotta give the kid some love. Who setup Dixon and Baxter last season, oh yeah Steve Blake.


I'm pretty sure TJ Ford led the nation in assists. 

Blake doesn't have enough of an all around game to make an impact in the NBA. A good passer, yes, but he's not good enough in the other areas of the game.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

:sigh: This is supposed to be funny right? HAHAHAHAHA! FITCH! HAHAHAHA! SEC HAHA!


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

*Lets look at their numbers this year*

Brandin Knight
YR GMS PTS/Game
2002-03 5 10
Rebounds assists 
4.6/game 6.6/game
turnovers a to turnover ratio
3.4/game 1.9/1
stl BLK
2.4/game


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: Lets look at their numbers this year*



> Originally posted by <b>ErikDaniels14UK</b>!
> Brandin Knight
> YR GMS PTS/Game
> 2002-03 5 10
> ...


Could you please try to make your posts more clear, and make them make more sense?


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

*Lets look at their numbers this year*

Brandin Knight
YR GMS PTS/Game
2002-03 5 10
Rebounds assists 
4.6/game 6.6/game
turnovers a to turnover ratio
3.4/game 1.9/1
stl BLK
2.4/game 0.6/GAME
Player fouls field goal precent
1.2/game 35.7 free throwprecentage 
33.3
3 point precentage pts per shot
25 .89
Gerald FItch all stats based per game 
YR 
2002-02 pts game rebounds assist 
15.8 3.2 3.6
turnovers asstoturno stls 
1.4 2.6/1 1.6
field goal precentage freethrow pct
54.6 80 
player fouls 3point pct 
1.0 50
points per shot
1.49


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

[strike]hey spartansfan maybe im not used to writing on a forum and i am new to this board so you can just shut up[/strike]

I see you are new here. We do not accept insulting other users or calling them out. Please refrain from insulting users. Please refer to the PM. Thanks---kansasalumn


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

You don't have to tell me to shut up. I did not know that.


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

well u should have been more aware that i was a new user. Plus when you try to copy and paste on here words get scrambled. Well my bad for telling u to shutup. Next time i try to copy something ill make sure it is in a more organized manor.

being a new user does not mean to insult users. Also try not to copy an paste from other sites. If you want to post stats, write up your own using other sites as your backup, and not using copies. If you decied to copy and paste, please post a link to that site for reference. Thanks---kansasalumn


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Wow, I can't belive you said that Gerald Fitch was perhaps the best pg in the sec, and maybe even the nation.

That is just unbelievable. I'm in shock. I can't even come up with an argument for that.


----------



## ErikDaniels14UK (Dec 8, 2002)

How sarcastic can you get?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ErikDaniels14UK</b>!
> How sarcastic can you get?



Actually it wasn't sarcasm, it was honesty.


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

I completely agree with the two people (only!!) who mentioned Chris Thomas. This guy has everything. And, like Ford, he is only a soph. I would definitely put him in the top 4 with Hinrich, Ford, and Duhon. But there is no question that he belongs to be there. I can't believe he didn't get more press last year. Maybe he will this year after playing extremely well in leading the (up til now) unranked Notre Dame team to a 8-1 record. Oh, and by the way, their latest win came when he played against Ford and had similar stats but made all the key plays down the stretch to help Notre Dame pull out the victory.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

You can give me all the numbers you want, but he is not EVEN CLOSE to being the best point guard in the nation. I could EASILY name you 10 better, and probably even 15 better.

OF COURSE THE PEOPLE ON THE KENTUCKY BOARD AGREE WITH YOU! To them, the world revolves around Kentucky basketball.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

First of all there is one HUGE difference between Duhon and Fitch: assists!

Fitch is averaging 3.6 assists, whereas Duhon is averaging 8.8 assists. Also, Duhon just does an excellent job at getting his teammates going, and controlling the tempo of the game.

Duhon is also one of the best defenders in the nation! Did you see him in the Michigan game? His defense was unbelievable! His steals lead to so many easy baskets for Duke.

Duhon COULD score more, but Duke plays better when he concentrates on distributing the ball. Just look at the Michigan game; he passed up TWO wide open dunks by passing the ball to Dahntay Jones and letting him dunk it. 

You cannot depend on stats to evaluate a player, especially a point guard. There are so many intangibles that have to be factored in.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I have to agree, Fitch as a top PG? Not the top 10 in my book.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ErikDaniels14UK</b>!
> Yeah i did notice the assists and the small leads in steals and rebounds but fitch isnt playing his real position and you at least have to give him some credit. He usally played the 3 spot but due to Hawkins being out a semester he had to fill in his job. He isnt as quick as Cliff Hawkins is or as better of stealer/ assister.But he is a true rebounder when he plays his spot and also true scorer. But the way he is scoring playing the pg spot will give him more options after cliff hawkins comes back.
> 
> GO CATS GO!



First of all, he's not even a point guard (he's just playing it right now, so I don't know why we're even arguing this. Second, you noticed the assists? Then how can you even make this argument? Duhon is beating him by something like 5 assists per game! That is astronomical in college. Also Duhon's lead in steals is not "small". He gets something like 1.5 steals more a game, which is a huge difference in steals!


----------



## seanpatin (Dec 16, 2002)

Top 5 (no order)

1. T.J. Ford
2. Chris Thomas
3. Brandin Knight
4. Luke Ridnour
5. Chris Duhon


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Chris Hill is all around! What did he have the other night? I think it was something like this - 20 points 7 rebounds 7 assists. Now if that isn't all around good, what is?


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

Yah gotta give Hill credit. First year playing pg and he did great vs. virginia and kentucky. His shot is so fluid and smooth and i haven't seen him miss one open 3 pointer all season. He's also got defense and great vision...if he stays and doesn't make stupid decisions(Marcus Taylor), he'll be a great player for MSU.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>the wall</b>!
> Yah gotta give Hill credit. First year playing pg and he did great vs. virginia and kentucky. His shot is so fluid and smooth and i haven't seen him miss one open 3 pointer all season. He's also got defense and great vision...if he stays and doesn't make stupid decisions(Marcus Taylor), he'll be a great player for MSU.


Agreed. He is one of four Sopmores (Ford, Rickert, C. Thomas and him) to be a candidate for the Wooden award.


----------



## GoatZ71 (Nov 30, 2002)

Damn i never expected this thread to get this long. Especially since it was my first post. I guess this could be an evaluation post over the entire year since there are so many good pgs


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GoatZ71</b>!
> Damn i never expected this thread to get this long. Especially since it was my first post. I guess this could be an evaluation post over the entire year since there are so many good pgs


Agreed, people will recognize players like Chris Hill around the end of the seaosn.


----------

